# Weird or what..



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

if i click my (view your topics) tab at top of the page it also shows the topics i have just viewed not even posted on. is this correct guys?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gazzer, 
If you check back through posts, you'll probably find you had posted on them in the past sometime, even if not recently.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just tried it Hoggy on a topic i had only just viewed and not posted..............not in my list bud. still weird lol my posts are my posts not from months ago he he


----------

